# Definitely Not How To Use A Grinder



## Charles Spencer (May 7, 2016)

Two words that do not belong in the same sentence:

1.  Grinder

2.  Scrotum

"*Daily Telegraph*

*Young man’s scrotum caught up in power tool at home in Sydney’s west*
May 6, 2016 5:59pm

A YOUNG man has been involved in a horrifying accident in which his scrotum became entangled in a handheld electrical grinder.

Ambulance services received an emergency call just after 2.30pm today after the accident at a home in St Clair, in Sydney’s west.

The injured 19-year-old man was reported to be conscious and breathing when the ambulance arrived.

He was taken to Nepean Hospital in a stable condition, a spokesman for the Ambulance Service said."


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2016)

3. Idiot


----------



## CraigB1960 (May 7, 2016)

Boy, does that article leave a lot out.   Was working/grinding in the nude...or trying out a new method of shaving?  I bet he will not try that again.


----------



## wawoodman (May 7, 2016)

"Hey guys, hold my beer and watch this..."


----------



## John Hasler (May 7, 2016)

It probably wedged in whatever he was grinding, jumped out of his hand, and landed in his lap.  It would shred right through lightweight clothing.

[Edit] It also occurs to me that he may have been sitting down with the part he was grinding in his lap.


----------



## brav65 (May 7, 2016)

That makes the scene in Something About Mary seem not that bad


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 7, 2016)

Somehow the Darwin Award crosses my mind. OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

  "Billy G"


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 7, 2016)

had one jump and took of half my finger. i was surprised that it healed so good you can't even tell. it was ugly deep and hurt like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Hasler (May 7, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> had one jump and took of half my finger. i was surprised that it healed so good you can't even tell. it was ugly deep and hurt like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had one put a notch in the back of my hand that required five stitches (I was lucky it didn't sever a tendon).  The hand it cut was the one I was holding it with: it flipped around in mid-air to bite me.  Should have been wearing leather gloves, of course.  I guess this guy should have been wearing a leather jock strap.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 7, 2016)

or a cup


----------



## John Hasler (May 7, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> or a cup


A steel one.

Of course, had the grinder gotten to a femoral artery we would not be reading that he was in "stable condition"...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 7, 2016)

this is why i prefer an air grinder


----------



## John Hasler (May 7, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> this is why i prefer an air grinder


Why wouldn't an air-powered tool be able to pull the same trick?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 7, 2016)

it doesn't have the motor momentum as a ac grinder...i only use an ac powered if i need some serious metal removal

https://www.bobstools.net/Store/media/23PTS2.jpg


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 7, 2016)

love my air dynafiles too


----------



## savarin (May 7, 2016)

Had a 10" one jump back at me once. The only thing that saved me was being in the middle of winter I had many layers of clothing on including leather jacket and apron.
It still drew a thin red line (no blood) across my chest.


----------



## derf (May 7, 2016)

That might sound funny, but I watched it happen to my step son. He was grinding some welds on a mower deck with a small air grinder, when the wheel broke up. I heard a thud and some squalling and he was jumping around like he was on fire. The wheel exploded, with parts hitting him in the groin region and a small chunk hitting him in the "beans". Took awhile to get him calmed down. Good thing he was wearing coveralls. Found out later that the wheel was only rated for 10K rpm, the grinder ran @ 14K.


----------



## Ozwelder (May 16, 2016)

I am surprised more people are not injured by them. I am appalled at the even the numbers who I see in  vids on Utube who believe there is no other option but to remove the guard and handle.
The worst examples of misuse  are found in the 4" to 5.5" inch range. I have used all sizes for over 50 years as a professional metalworker/boilermaker and trade school instructor  and  never had an injury because I use he equipment the way the way the makers intended.
Talk to the ER workers ,they can tell you how dangerous people are with them.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 16, 2016)

Well, there's more news on the "grinder to crotch in Australia" front:

"*Tweed Heads firies use angle grinder to free man’s penis from ring spanner*

*A MAN was left red-faced when firefighters had to be called to hospital to remove a tool from his penis.*

The man became stuck after his penis swelled up in the ring spanner on Monday and was he unable to remove it.

Tweed firefighters say it not uncommon for them to be called to such jobs where people leave it too late to ask for help.

“It’s really dangerous because inevitably people leave it too long to come see us because they are embarrassed, or say my wife said to put butter on it, sleep on it and it will go down,” said senior firefighter Peter Sutherland.

“It never does.”

Mr Sutherland said one man took his girlfriend with him to the hospital.

“The blood goes into the appendage whether it’s a finger or whatever, it just swells up and by the time you realise it’s too late,” he said.

“We use a tiny angle grinder that’s air operated and use measuring tape to protect the skin and slowly zip away at it while keeping water running on it so it doesn’t get too hot.

“It’s a pretty delicate operation especially where it is, there’s a lot of blood vessels.

“We do quite a few of them.”


Maybe somebody should do a public service announcement.


----------



## savarin (May 16, 2016)

That sounds like a tool to repair a tool on a tool.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 16, 2016)

I used a 10" hand held grinder once and quickly grew to consider it the most dangerous piece of machinery that I had ever handled. Even the smaller grinders can go wacky on you if you are not careful, but there is no room for error or complacency with those larger ones.

As for placing my who-who-dilly into things where it was not meant to go, all I can say is that there are people on this earth that just don't use the brains that the Almighty gave them. I tend to think that I am not a member of that group.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 16, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> Maybe somebody should do a public service announcement.




Ya, it would go something like this: *"Gentlemen, keep your machinery out of the mechanical machinery. Do not confuse the two or attempt to use one with the other. They are NOT compatible."*


----------



## higgite (May 16, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> "*Tweed Heads firies use angle grinder to free man’s penis from ring spanner*
> .
> .
> .
> Maybe somebody should do a public service announcement.



I can see it now.... the FDA requires a new warning label on the little blue pill. "If stuck in spanner for more than 4 hours, call your doctor."

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 16, 2016)

Let's be careful here people. No harm done yet, just remember this Forum is still unisex.

"Billy G"


----------



## mcostello (May 16, 2016)

That was fixing a tool on a tool on a FOOL!


----------



## MikeWi (May 16, 2016)

If you want to see some scary grinding watch the SV Seeker channel on YouTube.  Really interesting project that enjoy watching, but they use huge grinding disks with the guards removed, and the owner of the channel is openly contemptuous of "safety nuts" who criticize some of his methods.


----------



## Firestopper (May 16, 2016)

From all the machines I operate, the "grinder" has been the one tool that has left me with scars. Yes, I'v been bit more than once by a grinder resulting in sutures and Tetanus boosters. Its been well over 15 years since my last bite, but every time I pick one up, I remember my injuries like it happened yesterday. I now use tight fitting leather gloves when grinding. That said, only my hands and fingers have been bitten.
Be careful and stay focused when grinding.


----------

